# انا بنت يسوع...بنت الملك



## white.angel (5 مايو 2011)

*انا بنت يسوع...بنت الملك

*





*
انا راسي مرفوع عالي عالي فوق
مهما حاربني شيطان وجبـــان 
أنا برضـــه ليٌ اله حنـــــــــــــان
أنا جوهرة غالية وثمينة ومبهرة
 ولصوص حواليه في كل مــــكان
وفي كل يوم أصلي وأصوم 
لـــــربي يسوع واطلب بدمــــــوع
يحفظني ربــي ويسكن قلبــــــــي
وأفضل معاه علي طول في خشوع
ولا مــرة أفارقه أو انسي عهده
لــو مـت عطشا أو م الجــوع

ما أنا بنت يسوع بنت الملك

ده شبك حياتي بالميـــــرون
وتهون حياتي ولا عمره يهون
ما هو ربي وحبيبي وأبويا
وبأمر منه الكـــون بيــــــكون
وبروحي افــدي اللي فدانـــي
ونــــزل لأرضي وعلانــــي
وصعد يعــــد لي مكانــــــي
ووعدني انه جـــــــاي تانـــي
ده عشانه حب الدنيــا يمـوت
ويعيش اللي بحبـه سبانـــي

ما أنا بنت يسوع بنت الملك

أنا أمي العذراء بتولية نادرة
عاشت عشـــــان رب السمـــــــــــــــا
ومارينا برضه وهبت جمالها
وقلبها وعاشــت حياتـــها لربهـــــــا
وحبيبتي دميانة الأميرة أعطت
حياتها وأظهرت لحبيبنا شدة حبها
وأنا برضه بنته راح أشيل أمانته
وأصون عهوده وأوهب له حبي زيها

ما انا بنت يسوع بنت الملك

وفي كل يوم شيطان بيحوم حواليه
 عشان يردني عن حب ربي المالي
قلبي يشدني
وييجي لي بأكاذيب وخداع
وساعات ييجي لي بألف قناع
لكني دايما بكشفه وبصرخة
لربي باكتفه وأملاه أوجاع

ما أنا بنت يسوع بنت الملك

وإياه ينسي يوستينا ودميانة ومارينا
دول داسوا عليه بالأقدام
خلوا عينيه مش قادرة تنام
و اقول له يا كداب يا ذئب يا خطا ف
يا اللي جرحت كثير بشر
ومليت قلوب بشوك وألام
لو فاكر بإرادتي تاخدنـــــــــي
تبقي أكيد عايش أوهام
 فتـي أحلامي هو القدوس
أمجده واقول له اجيــــــوس
اجيوس يا قدوس يا قدوس
ع الشيطان أعطتنا نــــدوس
ورقيق بتخبط علي بابــــــي
وسواك سارق زاني مدسوس 
و أنصح كل فتاه مسيحية
حذاري من فخ المنجوس
حذاري من فخ المنجوس*​


----------



## soso a (5 مايو 2011)

انا بنت الملك انا بنت المسيح ولازم افعالى واعمالى تكون تليق بولاد الملوك 

تأمل رائع وجميل جدا يا white angel

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مايو 2011)

كلماتك رائعة


----------



## sparrow (6 مايو 2011)

انا بنت يسوع بنت الملك  .. ربنا يجعلنا مستحقين 
شكرا لكلماتك البسيطة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 مايو 2011)

*ايه الكلمات الجميلة ديه
بصراحة كلها  جميلة
اشكرك يابنت الملك على هذه الكلمات
اللى قريتها اكتر من مرة
لانها عجبتنى جدااااااااااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياقمر تامل رااائع جدااااا
ربنا فرح قلبك*​


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*اشكركم احبائى للمرور*
*الرب يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*
* القصيده بقلم الكاتبه: سهير انور...*
​


----------



## كرستينا0 (7 مايو 2011)

جميلة جدا انجل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

